# Switching from kibble to RAW how did your dogs do?



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I have read over many websites especially the rawdogranch.com and have decided to go raw. I recently purchased wild wolf's e book and have a good notion on how to start. I've read the stickys on menu options and the spread sheet and found everythng very helpful. 
I just have one question that is scaring me. Everyone is saying switch cold turkey and I found a few websites that say do it slow. I spoke with a women from a raw group who said to do it slow or the dog will get sick and I did read on the detox period. 
So what I would like to know is what everyone's personal experience was when they switched from kibble to raw. 
How did your dog(s) react and did you switch slowly or go cold turkey?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I did cold turkey on 3 dogs. No issues. 9 weeks old GSD, 2 year old peke, 6 months old GSD. This is not to say this is right for every dog. If my dog is detoxing too much too fast or having a bad reaction, I'd go slow but I'd go slow by making cooked food instead of kibble.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I tried it to see and my dogs didn't care for it. I bought a whole bunch of stuff, because who would think a dog wouldn't like raw meat? They picked at it and ate very slow, all of them liked different stuff, it just didn't go well. I do give them pre-made raw a couple times a week and they like that. Just make sure your dog likes it before you switch or spend lots of money...I have stuff still in my freezer that will be thrown away.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have switched all of mine cold turkey. Only one puppy had an issue and that was because she had coccidia.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also just abrubtly ended kibble and switched to raw with the next meal. My boy didn't have any issues at all. Their tummies are tougher than we think.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I switched all three of mine cold turkey. Started with chicken quarters.

At the time they were 1yo GSD, ~7yo Weimaraner, and 9yo GSD.

I don't know whether I just got lucky, but the closest thing to a problem I ever faced was too much excitement with three dogs dancing in circles and blocking my path from the fridge to the yard where they eat!


----------



## Abu Zaki (Oct 17, 2009)

I just switched 4yr old Zaki (avatar pic) cold CHICKEN  5 days ago. he wolfed it down! barely chewed. I started holding the pieces so he would chew them. Then i just cut them up smaller.

His poop has bones in it (no surprise)

He does give most pieces a crunch or two, but that's it.

But today he suddenly vomited up all of last night's chicken and this morning's. And he has just laid around all day. We are hoping there isn't a bone clogging things up.

We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Switched cold turkey and it was the first time he was ever enthusiastic about eating.  Just handed him a half a chicken and he went to town. No issues switching with my pup!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

its too late to matter today but if you think the dog is clogged with a bone then get an x ray. That said my puppy eats bones and I doubt thats your issue, its odd that your dog pooped a bone though??? My girl eats bones every day and they turn into poop not bones exiting her rear.


----------



## Abu Zaki (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, Zaki is still poopin' so I guess he's not clogged. And he's drinking water. He ate a few hand fed chicken pieces this morning. That's it. He's VERY sedate.

Two theories:
1) He puked what looked like TWO, one pound meals of chicken. I'm wondering if the meat was just too much, and too rich for him after kibble. (1 lb of chicken twice daily for 110lb young male)

2) His seizure meds are more powerful and effective now that he is off kibble, and after a blood test maybe we'll need to reduce his dosage. Now he is uncharacteristically sedate.

or maybe he's just sick. He has his first appointment on Monday with a homeopathic vet.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Abu Zaki said:


> Well, Zaki is still poopin' so I guess he's not clogged. And he's drinking water. He ate a few hand fed chicken pieces this morning. That's it. He's VERY sedate.
> 
> Two theories:
> 1) He puked what looked like TWO, one pound meals of chicken. I'm wondering if the meat was just too much, and too rich for him after kibble. (1 lb of chicken twice daily for 110lb young male)
> ...


This could be a herx reaction...the new vet will know, please update on your seizure thread after your holistic vet visit


----------



## Abu Zaki (Oct 17, 2009)

GatorBytes said:


> This could be a herx reaction...the new vet will know, please update on your seizure thread after your holistic vet visit


Will do thanks. He's still too mellow this morning. I'm not waiting for Monday, today I'll take him in to his regular vet for an educated opinion, blood work & possibly xray.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I switched Gabe cold turkey when he was 8 weeks old. I kept a little bag of kibble in case he didn't take to it (I didn't want my little puppy going without food), but he did quite well.

He seemed a little uncertain (he gave me this look like, "Are you sure this is food?"), and at first I had to hold the leg quarter for him while he worked on it, but everything was great. A couple of days in, he was holding them for himself and tearing in without hesitation.


----------



## Abu Zaki (Oct 17, 2009)

Well just spent *another $900 :shocked: * on Zaki (tests & ultrasound) to find out he has *gas and an upset stomach* :headbang: from the sudden switch to 2 lbs a day of raw chicken, when he's been eating kibble for 4 years.

And now that he's been to the hospital, had some stomach soothing meds... he's all happy and hungry again. NO CONCEPT of MONEY!!!!!!!!!


----------

